# I think my aquarium may be ugly:(



## osullivanmichael2 (15 Sep 2015)

I have worked so hard on this aquarium, I've  created scapes on the floor, used all my wood from old projects, taken it all out again ! Bought new wood and taken all mine out !!!! 

Here are a few photos of scape as it is now ....... And some of my earlier attempts.  

Any input, suggestions criticism (constructive of course) recommendations changes you may have would be very much appreciated 

1 
Video (added in last post also) 
https://goo.gl/photos/9VHtcvFZARpx3H18A

2 (as is today) 
https://goo.gl/photos/oce8cTGDmvoGFwuD9

3 (back to the start) 
https://goo.gl/photos/8TvCqvLsVRpMyT5b8

4 
https://goo.gl/photos/3t14z4V82TDHr4qw7

5
https://goo.gl/photos/6rYAJWpVKBXb8XTJA

6 (still working on it !)
https://goo.gl/photos/a9FguhiWnYfVFwP4A

7
https://goo.gl/photos/qGo5FiXmzDwsSocK9

8 (new big change)
https://goo.gl/photos/DCJ3S3edxi5tXUUB7

9
https://goo.gl/photos/3jbLxXwJnkMANJ737

10
https://goo.gl/photos/9qvkcUSQNSZ949Gs9

11
https://goo.gl/photos/ocYo6o1Rcm7vP6vDA

12
https://goo.gl/photos/aTwRCncXG4b4qFbh6

13 (wood up close) 
https://goo.gl/photos/TqgABM7Xf64KcYjA8

14 (wood up close) 
https://goo.gl/photos/hGWfjZDEfAVkxGkYA

Thanks for looking guys 

Michael


----------



## leap (16 Sep 2015)

Well, I think perhaps you could consider adding some moss and plants to the large piece of wood to soften it.  It's a strong piece in itself, (and I like it!) so I'd possibly remove the smaller piece of wood or try to use it in a low key way rather than as a feature. 
. 
More plants on the substrate would also help pull the scape together.  I'm no expert - just a beginner myself & like you I seem to dismantle what I build up non stop in an attempt to find balance.
I find it useful to use any stones, large pebbles etc in groups of uneven numbers.  Also I try to think in my head about an environment. Am I looking for a river bottom look...or do I want to try to create in some way how a stream looks...or the bottom of a lake in the jungle somewhere!   Do I want to create something dynamic and as if a current ran through it - or am I looking to create something still and peaceful? 
It helps me to have a picture & a feeling in mind. From there I can also determine the plants that would work best with the look/feeling I am going for. Not that I manage to bring it to life very often - but I'm happy with one or two of my tanks so far.  Hopefully the more experienced scapers will give you some insight on how to pull the look together and some more suggestions.


----------



## alto (16 Sep 2015)

Beauty is a personal perception, find tanks on here that you consider outstanding & look at the construction of those scapes
 (most people with stunning tanks have been practising for awhile  - some folk have been posting their tank journals for years, it's great fun to look at the progression over successive tanks)

Looking at your photos, it seems you kept your cichlid sand & modified the set up somewhat before declaring it a "planted tank" - many posters here have spent months (years) collecting rock & wood ...

In this journal, you can see the rock & wood bins that serve as source materials for the scape that changes dramatically over the next pages 

In this journal, you can see the degree of slope that provides prospective for our perception of the tank - this tricking of the eye is reinforced by hardscape & plantings (color, texture (leaf size/shape) lead/deceive the eye)

In this journal, substrate slopes (slightly) front to back and the texture/depth is provided by plants 

Another fun journey done with plants

You're starting with a large tank so rather more materials involved in the trial runs, but you can just chose a portion to focus on while learning techniques & personal preference/style
If you want to do loads of plants, then it may be worth your while to set up a propagator (depending on your available budget), but also decide if you're going low tech (decidedly less initial investment) or if it's those high tech tanks that really tick your boxes.
There are also amazing tanks that are predominantly hardscape & minimal plants.

Have you spent time with the tutorials? poured over journals?
If you have access to a local shop with scaping materials, do tank mock-ups there.    

For more pointed advice
1) slope your substrate in a shape that leads your eye (play with different shapes, depends rather on how/where you view the tank), substrate color also greatly affects our perceptions (I'd add rather more volume of substrate)
2) choose wood that looks as if it all fits together (color/texture/size etc), or if it's going to be covered in mosses/plants, focus on shapes that you find appealing
3) same applies to rock, pay attention to detail, it should look as if it all came from the same slope (ie pieces of the whole)


----------



## dw1305 (16 Sep 2015)

Hi all, 





leap said:


> think perhaps you could consider adding some moss and plants to the large piece of wood to soften it. It's a strong piece in itself, (and I like it!) so I'd possibly remove the smaller piece of wood or try to use it in a low key way rather than as a feature. More plants on the substrate would also help pull the scape together.


 I don't know anything about aquascaping, or aesthetics, but I'd start with leap's suggestions.

cheers Darrel


----------



## James D (16 Sep 2015)

I don't think it looks particularly ugly - in some of the pics the composition of the hardscape looks fine.... but I'd make sure you use the same type of stones and the same type of wood. .....and more plants! That big piece of wood looks great btw, I'd use that as your starting point. Finally, if you haven't got anything specific in mind already search for images of great aquascapes and copy, I mean 'be inspired' by your favourites.


----------



## Mark Livermore (16 Sep 2015)

Don't be disheartened, I don't think it is a bad start at all. As said above pick something you like and go from there.

Also, it is your tank so ultimately it is you who have to look at it everyday.

I think the wood has the potential to look amazing as it has character about it. If you are going low-tech then check out the examples on here and pick the plants you like and go for it. Same applies to high-tech (CO2 etc) there are lots of amazing tanks on here.

Once you get to 20/25 posts you can access the sale/swap thread and you will find lots of members selling and some virtually giving away plants so it needn't be too expensive to try some things out. Just remember to have fun, this scaping business can all get a little serious sometimes and you have to step back and take a deep breath!

Good luck


----------



## Clint Hewitt (16 Sep 2015)

Have you considered a different colour background? maybe black or white?


----------



## Scapefu (16 Sep 2015)

Hey Michael,

Like was said above. Don't be disheartened. Everyone starts somewhere and most of us have been where you're at. Here's some suggestions for you.

I would suggest you surf the web or here on UKAPS and find an aquascape that inspires you and that you would like to replicate. Then, keep searching for a couple other ones that really speak to you.
Compare the three aquascapes that you chose and see what characteristics are similar. This should give you some idea of the style of aquascape you like and should incorporate into yours.
Then take pen to paper and draw out a very rough sketch of what your aquascape will look like when finished. Make it really ugly. It doesn't matter. This is more to get the general idea into your conscious mind. 
Now, with that rough idea in mind, take a look at your current aquascape and see what is missing. See what needs to be changed or added. Make the shopping list. If you're not sure about the plants, ask on here or send me an email. I'm happy to help.
Once you have your new materials, take off 3-4 hours to dedicate to this "remodel" and get to work.
Take pictures of the finished product. Please NOTE: it won't be perfect. Better... but not perfect.
Post the pictures here to get more specific suggestions on how to enhance your new scape.
My 2 cents or pence or whatever you guys over there call it.

Good luck!


----------



## osullivanmichael2 (16 Sep 2015)

Thanks so much for all the great, informative, constructive and educational posts !! Ye put so much work into helping me out.  As a novice aquascaper and frankly not very arty ! (I'd generally be happier building a cabinet and tank than scaping one ) the help is going to be the difference between having something that is passable to maybe something I can be proud of.  

I have done loads of reading and looking at what I like on this site and the web BUT I gave no thought to which I like and why !  So my "vision" was a bit of a mish mash of ideas.   
I started with a vague idea but as seen in the photos there is nothing there that there was at the start!  So everything in there really were a bit of hit and hope in the tank but the bits of wood themselves I love !! 

The large piece of wood is sitting against the sump box making it the thinest part of the tank and dominating visually the wrong side I think.  I have decided to push it over on its back and turn it around to the other side of the aquarium  I think looking down the branches as they're coming out from the back at me may help, with the Amazon swords growing through at the back to break it up and see where it goes from there.  Will definitely do a few sketches to try and help with ideas.  

Moss on the branches and smaller sword grass growing through the ground branches was always part of the plan but will be looking for suggestions as to placement of this.


The setup is low tech so far but by Christmas I will have a full co2 system up and going.  

I'm going to do the work after I do a 4 day lights out to try and get rid of a Cyanobacteria outbreak I'm dealing with. 

Once again thanks so much for all the really useful and helpful suggestions! 

And scapefu I will definitely drop you a mail for advice.  

Anything ye would like to add, please do 

Michael


----------



## chrism (17 Sep 2015)

It's definitely not ugly!  I actually quite like a few of the scales you've done - number 5 is my favourite.

If you want inspiration have a look at http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/index.html the submissions there quite often have pictures or plans explaining where plants are.  Plus the judges leave feedback on how to improve or what they like about the submissions.

Then make some sketches, rough outlines are fine, just to help you visualise what you're trying to create.  

Once you've finished a section take a photo.  Then go make a cuppa.  Come back in five with fresh eyes and be constructively critical.  Repeat this two or three times, each time trying to fix what you don't like, then choose the best one from the photos.  Then move on to the next section.  I'd start with the substrate, then hard scape, then plants.

The deepest substrate should be at the back, but there's no right or wrong when it comes to sloping left to right or any other combination.  I personally like to pile up in back left and slope out from there, think it gives a nice sense of movement...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osullivanmichael2 (26 Sep 2015)

Again thanks so much for the advice ! 
I think I'm going to move all wood to one corner and a rock scape at the other side (well rocks wrapping around sump box imbedded with. Sand and plant substrate). With montycarlo and Java moss growing through and over.  I would also like an open area with clean sand as I like that look ! 
I'll post pictures as I go for more honest opinions please ( scrunched nose in fear at thoughts ) any way ! Big water change and another attempt! 

Ps money tight so plants will arrive slowly but will add lots more over the weeks !


----------

